

Is it time to dump the iPhone and go Google? - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/01/my_fling_with_a_droid_is_it_finally_time_to_dump_the_iphone.html

======
wglb
One of the better articles illustrating the differences between the iPhone and
the Droid.

